

Make social sign-in work smarter for you with Vufind's free Interest Graph APIs - vufind
https://developers.vufind.com/

======
vufind
Hey everyone,

We have developed an interest graph API, which we think is the richest and
most comprehensive. It performs analytics and aggregates interest signals
across all user activities including: \- visual analytics on photos/videos
(via object recognition) \- text analytics on comments/tweets \- likes/+1s \-
browsing \- ad/deal/commerce activities

We also offer APIs for personalized recommendations, persona similarity, and
likely intent score.

Vufind’s Interest Graph platform allows you to: personalize your app/site’s
user experience deliver behavioral/contextual targeting of
ads/recommendations/deals etc. offer image based commerce (think identify a
purse in a photo, offer “ buy a similar purse at amazon”) do some cool
audience clustering based on granular interests

You can try all of these APIs for free. Checkout the API documentation on our
developers site. <http://vufind.com>

We’ve soft launched the APIs in beta Q4 last year, and have a number of early
customers.

We’d love for the local silicon valley hacker community to kick the tires and
give us feedback to incorporate in our next major release coming end of Feb.
We're happy to meet in person as well if you've got a social app or site with
a few million users. It’s free for the first 150K profiles.

We look forward to your helpful feedback. Thanks!

Cheers, Moataz, Chris, and the Vufind team

------
cshepard
Looking forward to seeing some creative applications of our new APIs!

And check out your own persona with our demo here:
<http://services.vufind.com/vugraph/release/>

Chris.

